# Kleiner, neuer Koi wird gejagt



## JuleF. (2. Mai 2016)

Und zwar war am Wochenende tag der offenen beim koi Händler und freundin und schwiegermuttern konnten natürlich nicht wiederstehen und nun schwimmen 2. 1 jährige bei mir im teich.
Zum eigentlichen problem aber. Es ist ein __ goldfisch bei meinem stammbesatz dabei der den ganzen tag den einen koi jagt, rempelt usw.
Geht das auch wieder vorbei oder muss ich mir gedanken machen?


----------



## tosa (2. Mai 2016)

Die machen sich bekannt, normalerweise gibt sich das wieder


----------



## JuleF. (2. Mai 2016)

Hmm ok sieht schon echt heftig aus manchmal


----------



## Ansaj (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Jule,
ja, das ist in den meisten Fällen normal. Kann mit Dominanz/Rangordnung zu tun haben. Beobachte es einfach mal. Das sollte sich bald legen.
Ich muss aber leider etwas meckern, auch wenn es nicht ganz deine Schuld war, aber je nachdem wie warm es bei dir ist, ist es noch zu früh/kalt um neue Fische einzusetzen und Kois brauchen deutlich mehr Platz als deine 7000 l 
Deine Lieben sollten solche überstürzten Aktionen wirklich besser sein lassen
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## JuleF. (2. Mai 2016)

Ich habe zwischen 12 und 15 grad momentan.
Gemeckert habe ich zuerst auch.
Aber der kauf war an eine bedingung geknüpft. Und zwar den teich in spätestens 2 jahren zu vergrößern


----------



## Lion (3. Mai 2016)

hallo JuleF.
ist vielleicht einer der Koi's ein Mädel? (trächtig)
könnte ansonsten wie oben geschrieben mit Dominanz/Rangordnung zu tun haben,
ansonsten habe ich leider schon gesehen, dass Goldfische sehr aggressiv sein können und falls
er nicht damit aufhört, dann .............. (ein __ Goldfisch weniger oder keine Koi's)

Informiere uns

VG. Léon


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht ist bei den Goldfischen gerade Paarungszeit und sie erkennen nicht, dass es keine Goldfische sind.

Der Koi kann nicht trächtig sein, die sind erst mit 4-5 Jahren geschlechtsreif.


----------



## JuleF. (3. Mai 2016)

Hab heute mal ein bischen zeit am teich verbracht. Die momentane lage ist wie folgt.
Der koi wird vom __ goldfisch gejagt, lässt der goldfisch mal ab schwimmt der koi hinter dem goldfisch her.


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht ist der Koi ja gar kein Koi sondern auch nur ein bunter __ Goldfisch...


----------



## JuleF. (4. Mai 2016)

Davon geh ich mal nicht aus.


----------



## Ansaj (4. Mai 2016)

Warum denn nicht?
Mach doch mal ein Foto von den zwei neuen. Nicht, dass ich dir nicht glaube, dass du ein __ Shubunkin oder Sarasa von Kois unterscheiden kannst, aber vielleicht fällt uns ja noch was auf, was das Verhalten erklären könnte.


----------



## JuleF. (4. Mai 2016)

Naja die 2 sind 1 jährige japankoi vom koihändler 
Foto reiche ich nach sobald ich rausgefunden habe wie das hier geht.


----------



## JuleF. (4. Mai 2016)

Da sind die 2
Barteln haben übrigens beide.


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2016)

Na da sollte die Teich Vergrößerung aber schnell starten. Nicht das die über Winter ihre Schwanzflosen aus dem Wasser halten müssen weil sonst der Kopf nicht mehr unter Wasser ist


----------



## JuleF. (4. Mai 2016)

Kleines update. Seit heute wird nicht mehr gejagt. Alle schwimmen harmonisch beisammen.


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Mai 2016)

Ende gut alles Gut


----------



## tosa (4. Mai 2016)

sehr schön, hatte ich ja so gemeint...


----------

